# Zognutz doze Kaos boyz... Emperor's Children Plog



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been fighting the urge to start yet another power armoured force and even though 5th Ed isn't being very nice to them I've decided to unload on the EC... 

Well, if I'm gonna give into my desires I may as well go whole hog! 

I've started [at the start!] with my first HQ. I know DP's and lash sorc's make better game sense but I'm in this one for the models and the narrative. Ergo, my Lord with combi-melta, blissgiver and doom siren [holding out for their return in 6th  just for show otherwise];










Painting to follow ;P


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy sweet jesus, I can't wait for that to be painted.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome so far


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As always a beautiful conversion mate! Look forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great Job Zog! Your conversions always look top notch, this just shows it!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've always had a secret crush for Slaanesh and specially post-heresy Emperor's Children. I must say your conversion looks very effective, just the right amount of creative touch. Hopefully a new codex will bring these guys the powerlevel they deserve (I've always felt slaanesh is somewhat lacking in output and attention compared to the other chaos dieties, but I digress).


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Really nice conversion job. I'd love to do a Emperor's Children army but I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for a plastic Noise Marines kit someday.:good:


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I know it's not ground breaking but it's the little things that really have made the difference. Just goes to show that you don't have to be a green stuff god to get your ideas in miniature.

Here's a little glimpse as to how it's going;










@DS; Agreed, I'm working on this and his terminators until next year. Once they are done, this thread will go quite whilst I carry on working on my Orks. Praying for plastic kits for next year and the return of sonic wargear options


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got this far but I've stopped because I can't decide which bit of pink to do next. Its either some of the arms (not a clue which bits) or the chest insert (black trims then the mithril collar) any thought? tah


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

He is turning out really nice man!!! Love the skin tone you have gone with.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love it! I started my EC legion in early 4th when they made it so RF weapons can't assault afterwards. I can't wait for the Legion rules so I can put ALL my heavy sonic weapons back on the board (sonic havocs were awesome). I might even invest in a FW sonic dreadnought then. In the meantime noise marines are a pretty decent troop choice in a generic CSM list. The sonic weapons are really nice and In 5 doesn't hurt either. You know in the meantime your custom model could just be a cool looking Chaos Lord with MOS and the blissgiver. The only thing that wouldn't conform to WYSIWYG would be the doom siren and you could just say it's for show.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

last update for tonight, sleepy time now! 

I was soooooooo close to pinking the chest but after looking over a few other examples I chose not to. I'm just going with the shins, fore arms and maybe helmets. Glad I did now because with the blues, I'm fighting to keep it as macabre as possible. I know EC like to test the senses but garish and gothic don't mix too easy ;P

I've decided on keeping all fabrics to pre-heresy, purple and gold.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

Tah-Dah!

Still want to colour the base rim though... undecided.

Next... terminators but first... Orks! I'll pick this plog up after Christmas. I'll be working on my Blood Axes until then


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Zog! The pinks and purples contrast each other very nicely with neither being over the top which is the downfall of most EC armies in my opinion. The gold bits and the head do a really awesome job of breaking things up and drawing your eye around the miniature. Absolutely excellent work mate!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome Zog, I wish the lighting was a little brighter so I could see more of the detail. The purple looks wonderful and I like the blending you did from the arm to the sword. The gold trim on the bottem of the cloak was a nice touch as well!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet another warband with the sons of Fulgrim.  Me myself collect them as well. Im currently mustering 1st company, all in old colours. What Im wonderign what did you paint your Chaos lords skin colours in?


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers guys, I'll try and update those pics when I do better ones. I'm still working on the photo front.

The skin was done in shadow grey [black washed] then highlighted by adding space wolf grey at each successive highlight and finally with pure SW grey.


----------

